

Pi Trademarked (Sort Of) - abruzzi
http://www.loweringthebar.net/2014/06/pi-trademarked.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7827524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7827524)

